# Manistique River/Pier Fishing July



## Deerslayer032187 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

The family and I will be staying at the LakeShore Manistique Campground next week. Since we’ll have the camper, we won’t be bringing the boat (also have a new born baby). I was hoping to sneak out and fish for a few hours one of the days we’re there. Is the pier fishing any good this time of year? The campground is right next to the pier, so I thought about casting there after dark. Any other places on the Manistique river or nearby that may be good from shore? Thanks!


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

This is an unmentionable river on this particular forum, as stated above. Mano does have a local tackle shop you can call to get info. Doubt there is anything but sheepshead off the peir this time of year but you never know. Good luck and enjoy the yoop!


----------

